
I Switched Everything to Bitcoin. What Happened Next May Not Surprise You - CodeLikeAGirl
https://code.likeagirl.io/i-switched-everything-to-bitcoin-what-happened-next-may-not-surprise-you-56a249105f6c
======
phippsbrad
This person is just crazy. The whole point of a "currency" is to use it for a
consistent trade of goods. Sure, you may say the US dollar or the Euro is not
"consistent". But those change over a timespan of years. $100 today is $100
tomorrow. Yes, the dollar may go up 0.01% one day, and there is inflation
which may be up to 3% per year. Bitcoin has no such sonsistency now, and may
never have it. 0.01% a day? 3% a year? Ha! I have seen the value of bitcoin
jump +/\- 300% in ONE DAY.

It's just not rational to think you could live a "normal" life when ALL of
your finances are jumping around in the extremes that bitcoin experiences.

------
cableshaft
Rent, real estate, taxes, and bills seem like the main things this route
doesn't have a good answer for yet (there are some sorta kinda solutions, but
they still don't have a lot of buy-in, i.e. you can buy houses with bitcoin
but only a handful of properties scattered across the world, not pretty much
whatever you'd like to buy in your target neighborhood).

But I think it'll get there. And once it does, you'll probably see a lot more
people giving up fiat for good, much like cord cutters for television. We're
still probably 5-10 years away from that reality, though, at least.

------
King-Aaron
I honestly don't understand people who defy convention merely for the "feeling
of superiority". This seems like a person who is exposing themselves to a high
level of risk just to feel superior to their peers by adhering to a trend.

------
technimad
How do you pay for food and housing? Honest question.

~~~
Sangermaine
The author gives very, very few specifics about how they actually lived. The
way they write makes me think they switched all of their investment money into
bitcoin rather than the literal reading.

------
giza182
Thats very brave. I too want to get into bitcoin but found the price to be the
limiting factor. I cant even afford 1 btc!

On another note, what resources did you make use of to get yourself familiar
with the ins and outs of bitcoin?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I don't really understand why the unit conversion rate matters; presumably you
can afford the smallest available quantity?

1 satoshi appears to be less than a tenth of a Euro-cent.

~~~
giza182
>presumably you can afford the smallest available quantity?

I guess I just always assumed it would be 1 btc. Seems a bit silly now really.

~~~
nyolfen
i recommend not putting more money into it than you can afford to lose.

------
justforFranz
This smells a bit "pump & dump"-ish to me.

------
Fjolsvith
Lots of negativity here - I got so fed up with my local bank's policies and
requirements that I added Bitcoin as a payment method to my company's website.
I can buy my shed materials with Bitcoin, and now I accept payment in Bitcoin.

------
banku_brougham
In the 'may not surprise you' part I expected to see that she was hacked and
all currency wallets emptied.

~~~
codingmyway
I was expecting something negative too but that just shows how negative
people's assumptions/biases are regarding these things.

